
The tale behind ice cream jingles - pthreads
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20160728-the-ice-cream-truck-jingles-summer-spell
======
a3n
Surprised they didn't mention Red Wing. The chorus/B-part is played over and
over and over again around here.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WMCx2spnY0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WMCx2spnY0)

------
timblair
Vaguely related: there's a great episode of the 99% Invisible podcast [1]
about how two specific ice cream truck jingles are used to help deal with
Taipei dealing with trash disposal.

[1] [http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/separation-
anxiety/](http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/separation-anxiety/)

